# Help. Sick tiger leg tree frog?



## The3rdMan (Sep 11, 2008)

I know this is a dart frog forum but thought Id ask here - I just recently got a few tiger legged tree frogs and yesterday when I was adding crickets to their vivarium I accidentaly dropped the little piece of eggcrate I was using to transport the crickets. It landed, of all places, on a large leaf right on top of one of them. It didn't crush him or anything - luckily he was in the hollow part of the egg crate but alot of the cricket dust (?) landed on him. He immediately turned dark olive green and looked a little stressed. This morning I found him sitting in the dirt of the base of one of my elevated anthurium plants, same color, eyes wide open and staring. I immediately took him out and placed him in sterilized tupperware with new moss. Have had no issues until now. Have attached a pic of one of his brothers - he was exactly the same before the incident. Second pic is him in sterilized conditions.
Any suggestions? Should I wash him off to get whatever dust fell on him? Do I just wait and hope he gets better?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

can u post some bigger pics!!


----------

